# The Paul Breish Little Brother hit and miss engine



## gbritnell (Jul 9, 2009)

Here are 2 videos I made of my Little Brother engine. One shows the operation of the engine with a little voice-over describing how I built it. The second shows how slow I got it to run. It can be made to 'miss' more strokes but the rpm needs to be speeded up so that it will have enough inertia to get over the compression stroke.
gbritnell
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuwghYLNEDc[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U56CU_o5LyQ[/ame]


----------



## putputman (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice runner George. I think the slower an engine can run the better.
It is usually a sign of a very good build.

I saw your battery but didn't see a coil or points etc. What are you using for your electrical system?


----------



## cobra428 (Jul 9, 2009)

George I am going to have to send you my H n M to get it to run like that. Beautifully smooth. :bow:

Tony


----------



## gbritnell (Jul 9, 2009)

Arv, I have a Jerry Howell electronic ignition in the box. I made the box years ago for a different electrical system so it would be hard to get at the battery if I put it inside the box therefore I just plug it into the side of the box. Tony, as with my Holt and other engines you have to just keep tinkering and adjusting till you get what you want. 
P.S. the points are that brown block on the side of the engine.
gbritnell


----------



## rake60 (Jul 9, 2009)

Beautiful engine George! :bow:


----------



## cobra428 (Jul 9, 2009)

George,
I know, I think the tinkering is the best part sometimes. But, then again the building is the best part too :big:
Very very nice engine :bow:
Tony


----------



## Maryak (Jul 10, 2009)

George,

Another beautiful and well performing engine. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------

